# Switches near shower spaces



## Trickyflea (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm having trouble with the definition of shower SPACE/AREA.
404.4 states. Switches shall not be installed within wet locations in tub or shower SPACES unless installed as part of a listed tub or shower assembly.
410.4(D) defines the shower AREA as 3 feet horizontally and 8 feet vertically from the top of the bathtub rim or shower stall threshold.

3 feet horizontally means from the threshold outward into the bathroom,not down the walls on either side of the shower,correct?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Can't be inside the shower, I think the 3 feet part has more to do with a shower that doesn't have sides. Not the kind with three walls and a door or curtain.


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Trickyflea said:


> I'm having trouble with the definition of shower SPACE/AREA.
> 404.4 states. Switches shall not be installed within wet locations in tub or shower SPACES unless installed as part of a listed tub or shower assembly.
> 410.4(D) defines the shower AREA as 3 feet horizontally and 8 feet vertically from the top of the bathtub rim or shower stall threshold.
> 
> 3 feet horizontally means from the threshold outward into the bathroom,not down the walls on either side of the shower,correct?


The 3 foot horizontal area specified in 410.4(D) only applies to luminaires not switches.

404.4(C) (2011 NEC) states that switches shall not be installed within tubs or shower spaces unless installed as part of a listed tub or shower assembly. So as long as the switch is outside of the shower or tub space you are fine.

I would say that the foot print of the tub or shower would define the "Tub or shower space".

Chris


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

404 = switches

410 = luminaries


----------

